# What else should I ask santa for?



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi guys, :wave: I have just changed cars. My old washing regime was to get rained on and aim for clean-ish puddles. :lol: 
Now I have a car I actually love (Black 2008 BMW 530d) and have bought the following. I plan to get a snow foam, DA with polish etc. But until then..what else should I ask santa for? Should I get some detailer spray & Tar (eg Tardis) Do I need clay lube or can I use standard shampoo or my Citrus Power?

Already bought
i.	2 buckets with grit guards
ii.	Wheel cleaning brush
iii.	Detailing brush
iv.	Ebay Microfibre Mitt (for wheels)
v.	Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt
vi.	Dodo Wax Applicator
vii.	Dodo Drying towel
viii.	2 buffing towels
ix.	Auto Finesse - Citrus Power
x.	CarPro - IronX
xi.	Cheap tescos shampoo with wax… any recommendations?
xii.	Assorted Old polishes from Halfords… any recommendations?
xiii.	Poorboys EX-P Sealant
xiv.	Dodo Juice - Purple Haze
xv. Bilt Hamber - Clay Bar (*do I need specific lube or can I use something I already have or a decent detailing spray?*)
xvi. Tardis Tar Removal


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A warm sunny day, with plenty of energy and enthusiasm in your system...

....oh, and good health


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Where can I get some of that? My enthusiasm has gone as far as buying stuff.. we'll see how much energy I have tomorrow lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

get a nice shampoo for a start, it will make the washing process alot easier and more pleasant, look for threads on here as a guide..:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Citrus power and snow foam overlap in my opinion. No need for both. Gets some wheel woollies. They're awesome.
Definitely some tar remover. Tardis will be great.
I always have autoglym glass polish in my arsenal. Get some of that too.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

You are on the right track with buying stuff try this company www.amdetails.co.uk guys are great to deal with a detailing friend of mine put me on to them they do a really good range of products with great service ask Santa for a clay bar maybe an EZ wheel brush as for machine polisher www.cleanyourcar.com look at there DA and Rotary kits polish included Tim is a great guy to deal with and of course here on Detailing World for advice and help.


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Citrus power and snow foam overlap in my opinion. No need for both. Gets some wheel woollies. They're awesome.
> Definitely some tar remover. Tardis will be great.
> I always have autoglym glass polish in my arsenal. Get some of that too.


Many thanks.. i took ur advice and ordered some tardis. Pretty sure i have some autoglym glass polish in the garage somewhere.. definitely got some resin polish. Not sure what wool woolies are so ill google it..Many thanks for your time.


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

paul mersea said:


> You are on the right track with buying stuff try this company www.amdetails.co.uk guys are great to deal with a detailing friend of mine put me on to them they do a really good range of products with great service ask Santa for a clay bar maybe an EZ wheel brush as for machine polisher www.cleanyourcar.com look at there DA and Rotary kits polish included Tim is a great guy to deal with and of course here on Detailing World for advice and help.


Thanks for that.. i forgot to list it but i got a clay bar with the stuff that arrived today from cleanyourcar but haven't got any lube yet. Can i use something I already have for lube?

I'll email Tim for advise on the da6. I'll have a look at amdetails.. presumably you mentioned them for the shampoo. Many thanks again


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Get some more microfibres. Cheap ones are good for door shuts etc. maybe something for the rubber trim, engine bay and tyres. The list could get quite long! If you look on polished bliss, they have some good advice for waxes and sealants for different colours of car. Maybe think about a clay cloth instead of the bar. Good luck.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Father christmas dont exist.
Or so i was told today when i sat and screamed in asda cos wifey wouldnt buy me chocolates.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Have a look at car-chem website chap, I have used a fair few bits of their stuff,and so far all has been good,their tailor made shampoo is excellent,and you can even stick your own name on it  . 
P.s they also are running their own 12 days of christmas too so will no doubt be doing some bits you may be interested in cheaper , and as mentioned cleanyourcar also offers excellent service .


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

CHALKYUK said:


> Hi guys, :wave: I have just changed cars. My old washing regime was to get rained on and aim for clean-ish puddles. :lol:
> Now I have a car I actually love (Black 2008 BMW 530d) and have bought the following. I plan to get a snow foam, DA with polish etc. But until then..what else should I ask santa for? Should I get some detailer spray & Tar (eg Tardis) Do I need clay lube or can I use standard shampoo or my Citrus Power?
> 
> Already bought
> ...


Buy a mesto foamer for your cirtus pre wash. Great bit of kit

Microfibres from Poundland are fantastic for interior plastics, carpets, seats, door shuts (not the car bodywork though). They are a good size cloth. They come in many different colours so you can keep a colour for a particular job.

AG Aqua Wax to top up your protection every couple of washes

EZ brush

A long reach Vikan brush for your wheel arches (£6 on ebay delivered)

A wash mit for the lower half of the car

Why the cheap tescos shampoo??


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

The tescos stuff is just what was lying around in the garage (using it up on the old car till i sell it) 
Would i be right in thinking it's good to have 2 shampoos? 1 to remove wax and one to keep or add to the wax? I'll google a mesto foamer.. although i think I'm getting a snow lance for xmas.. thanks by the way


----------

